# Cube Nano to 46 Litre Fluval Edge



## Matt1977 (Feb 17, 2012)

*12 hours later....*

Water parametres are within good range.

Temp: 28C
Ph: 7
Ammonia: 0
Nitrate:0
Nitrite: 2-3 ish ppm (low enough)

Fish added introduced. Re-testing in about 6 hours ...








[/url]
IMG_1764 by Matt1977_Tank, on Flickr[/IMG]

The plants have fully opened up and have found the 'light'. 
Did a full doze of Flourish Carbon this morning...

I re poste new pics in a week or so and see the results. As I mentioned, Im seeing things in the tanks that needs to be rearranged and pruned to get height levels right...


----------



## Matt1977 (Feb 17, 2012)

*tested the water again*

so far so good.. all within range... Ill chill-out tonight.


----------



## andrewss (Oct 17, 2012)

looking good! those fluval edge tanks are so stylish


----------



## GMYukonon24s (May 3, 2009)

Nice!


----------



## fishboy199413 (Jan 20, 2010)

Wow that is an amazing tank. It is not a large tank but you make it look so much bigger and the space is used so well. I would like to know what the fauna and flora are though if you do not mind me asking? Keep up the good work!


----------



## golfer_d (Oct 3, 2012)

Great looking tank!!


----------



## BeachBum2012 (Jan 16, 2010)

Looks very nice. It has a clean look to it that is quite enjoyable.


----------



## Matt1977 (Feb 17, 2012)

fishboy199413 said:


> Wow that is an amazing tank. It is not a large tank but you make it look so much bigger and the space is used so well. I would like to know what the fauna and flora are though if you do not mind me asking? Keep up the good work!


Hi! Thanks all..
It was fun swapping the tanks over.. I love the look of it now... 

As per Fishboy's Q's:


*Flora:*
Hygrophila corymbosa
Anubias nana
Echinodorus amazonicus
Anubias barteri 
Cryptocory​ne wendtii tropica 
Banana Lily
Micro-Sword Grass

*Fauna:*
1 Male Betta
6 Cloud minnows
8 Cardinals

Borrowed 2 mollies from my mate to help kick-start mini cycle... They will be returned soon... Mini cycle seems to be not happening.


----------



## Matt1977 (Feb 17, 2012)

grrrr... I spoke too soon.
Even with old tank water, filter medium from an established tank...my fluvial edge is going through a mini cycle. I smelt it when about to feed the fishes. So they are not going to get fed tonight. 

Ph: 7.5
ammonia: .03
nitrite: .02
Nitrates: 10

It's still marginally ok, but will do 20% water change to be safe... re test tomorrow.

Sigh.


----------



## Matt1977 (Feb 17, 2012)

Hi All... just an update. I'm not a fan of the Fluval Edge standard HOB Filter... Its not comparable to the large built in filter that I had in the 50 litre cube. One of the reason that my low tech tanks flourish is because I had very good water circulation. The HOB didnt do that for me.

So I went to the LFS today and bought a small Eheim Clasic 250. Very happy with the flow rate and it was easy to install on the Edge. 

Happy Salad in the tank now me thinks.


----------



## Matt1977 (Feb 17, 2012)

Matt1977 said:


> grrrr... I spoke too soon.
> Even with old tank water, filter medium from an established tank...my fluvial edge is going through a mini cycle. I smelt it when about to feed the fishes. So they are not going to get fed tonight.
> 
> Ph: 7.5
> ...


Parametres today:

Ph: 7.5
ammonia: .01
nitrite: .01
Nitrates: .5

C'mon settle down Edge!!!


----------



## Matt1977 (Feb 17, 2012)

*Edge canister filter | HOB simple modification*

As per the above, I recently updated the standard Edge HOB to an Eheim Classic 250 canister filter. I was very happy with the update and the turn over of the water was very good!. However, because of the small opening of the Edge, hence a small surface for gas exchange. I don't think the tank was getting enough surface agitation for proper gas exchange because the flow of the water happens beneath the surface.

So to add surface agitation, My options were:
1. Spray bar - This will ruin the whole aesthetics of the Edge;
2. Lower the water level so the output of the canister filter agitates the water surface, again ruin the whole aesthetics of the Edge; or
3. Revert back to the HOB filter and sacrifice the water turn over that I want.

So I made a quick change|mod to get water agitation and not loose the efficiency of a canister filter. 

I placed the HOB back to its position with the motor (turned off) still in place, but without the media basket or media. I then hooked the output spout of the canister filter on the HOB. I used sponge and wedge it between the inner wall of the HOB and the spout of the canister filter 

See below:


----------



## Matt1977 (Feb 17, 2012)

So to make the Edge neater internaly without the Ehein green pipe, I bought a glass lilly pipe online - cheap as chips! The I place the heater inside the HOB... 

Loving it now.


----------



## GMYukonon24s (May 3, 2009)

Nice timeline and beautiful setup!


----------



## fishboy199413 (Jan 20, 2010)

Cool idea, how is it working out?


----------



## Matt1977 (Feb 17, 2012)

fishboy199413 said:


> Cool idea, how is it working out?


It's working  I'm just keeping an eye on the temperature... seeing if its consistent as when the heater was inside the tank. The canister filter has finally settled in and its not gurgling or buzzing loudly - it's got a nice hum Now. The ph of the water stays level at 8 - I guess its the coral sand helping to buffer it. The plants are beginning to spread their roots. The water parameters are still settling in. Mini-spikes here and there... but nothing to detrimental. I expected a mini-cycle to occur. The water flow is amazing, my plants are all gently moving and swaying - very content that circulation is ideal and there are no anaerobic areas. 

All in all - its going well... I wish I could stop fiddling/adjusting with it all


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

love this tank! it looks absolutely awesome!!! doesnt the coral sand make your ph sky rocket though?


----------



## AnotherHobby (Mar 5, 2012)

Nice job! I also have the same sized Edge and I'm about to do a full teardown. I like what you've done to clean up the filter and hide the heater. Great ideas — very innovative! Do you think you'll eventually just ditch the HOB completely?

I'm looking in my tank right now at the heater and the plastic filter stem and foam pre-filter and wishing they were gone.


----------



## Matt1977 (Feb 17, 2012)

orchidman said:


> love this tank! it looks absolutely awesome!!! doesnt the coral sand make your ph sky rocket though?


Hi, the PH of our tap water here is already 7.8 ish... The Coral sand will bring it up a little to about 8... but that would be it. So far my ph is around 7.5ph. I have a few pieces of driftwood in there too.. so it helps. Also, as the tank matures, all the mulm and decaying matter will raise the Ph a little. Not worried to much about it.


----------



## Matt1977 (Feb 17, 2012)

AnotherHobby said:


> Nice job! I also have the same sized Edge and I'm about to do a full teardown. I like what you've done to clean up the filter and hide the heater. Great ideas — very innovative! Do you think you'll eventually just ditch the HOB completely?
> 
> I'm looking in my tank right now at the heater and the plastic filter stem and foam pre-filter and wishing they were gone.


Hi, at the moment, the HOB is really just there as vessel for the heater (no piping ). All the filtration is done by the canister. So I think Ill keep it hanging there So i done have to place the heater in side.


----------



## Matt1977 (Feb 17, 2012)

*Latest Image*

Hi All,

The edge is going well. The water parameters have settled. Latest Image.


----------



## Matt1977 (Feb 17, 2012)

Another shot


----------



## Matt1977 (Feb 17, 2012)

*Update*

Well its December and the Edge has been going well... All the plants have flourished and moved to their preferred positions, pruning has been a fortnightly exercise. I will do a major cut down in january though... it's looking pretty dense. And I promise to clean the glass lilly pipes and reboot the pouch of purigen inside the canister filter!!!! 

I started to get a little algae so I added a small (5W) LED light that is on for 4 hours a day and the stock lights at 8 hours a day. The plants have reacted well to it with a daily dose of Excell.


----------



## FlyingHellFish (Nov 5, 2011)

^ How much was that light and where you get it?


----------



## urbguy (Sep 24, 2009)

I am simply in awe. I love your tank.


----------



## shift (Jan 7, 2013)

nice work with the filter, very clean!

Where did you get the clear intake pipes from? I wouldn't mind changing the hob intake pipe to clear


----------



## Matt1977 (Feb 17, 2012)

FlyingHellFish said:


> ^ How much was that light and where you get it?


Ebay... Cheap about $10 + $5 shipping. Sydney to Hong Kong though.


----------



## Matt1977 (Feb 17, 2012)

urbguy said:


> I am simply in awe. I love your tank.


Thank Mate... I love it too. It's not hard work anymore.


----------



## urbguy (Sep 24, 2009)

Matt1977 said:


> Ebay... Cheap about $10 + $5 shipping. Sydney to Hong Kong though.


Do u have a name of the light?


----------



## Matt1977 (Feb 17, 2012)

urbguy said:


> Do u have a name of the light?


LED Nano Aquarium Light – Aquathrive


----------



## Matt1977 (Feb 17, 2012)

*March Update*

Had a major itch to re-scape and cut back the plants... Happy now. At least the neons can swim and school properly.

The tank itself is running well... the glass tubes need a good scrub...
Canister filter is now filled with bio-media balls, the HOB filter has (only used as a water cascade unit- motor not on) a bag of purigen.


----------



## extrame (May 17, 2011)

very beautiful tank Matt,
is this tank co2 injected?
what are the plants you have in the front?


----------



## Matt1977 (Feb 17, 2012)

extrame said:


> very beautiful tank Matt,
> is this tank co2 injected?
> what are the plants you have in the front?



Hi there - Cheers! 
The tank is all low tech... just a couple of drops of Flourish Excel every day.
The plants in the foreground is a variation of Ludwigia (I think).
I'll check when I get home, I keep a record of what's what....


----------



## extrame (May 17, 2011)

thanks Matt!
i'm setting up also setting up a tank similar to yours,
do you have any problems with leaves falling off of your stem plants?


----------



## Matt1977 (Feb 17, 2012)

extrame said:


> thanks Matt!
> i'm setting up also setting up a tank similar to yours,
> do you have any problems with leaves falling off of your stem plants?


Hi mate. Yeah I think everyone gets some leaves falling off their plants... it's nature after all. I find adding excel potassium helps to strengthen the plants...


----------



## Chaos_Being (May 18, 2010)

Clever usage of the HOB  My sister's boyfriend has a 12g edge as well, I think I'll show him your journal. I love the look of these tanks, but the small opening on top looks to be a challenge for doing maintenance. Your tank looks great though, good job!


----------



## Matt1977 (Feb 17, 2012)

Chaos_Being said:


> Clever usage of the HOB  My sister's boyfriend has a 12g edge as well, I think I'll show him your journal. I love the look of these tanks, but the small opening on top looks to be a challenge for doing maintenance. Your tank looks great though, good job!


Thanks!!! It was a challenge initially for about 2-3 weeks to do maintenance (fiddling with it so-to-speak). however, when the tank settled in.. its not that hard anymore... I don't vacuum the gravel or scrape the glass anymore. I just do a 15% water change every 2 weeks. I think I got the balance right when choosing the Fauna.. I have an efficient clean up crew.


----------



## Bhu (Aug 21, 2014)

Check this out. A very clever conversion of the aqua clear 20 for the fluval edge 46  but I do like what you have done...

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=ZuvO85n_kvE


----------

